# باسم الآب الذي أعطانا الحياة



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2011)

باسم الآب الذي أعطانا الحياة 
والابن الذي فدانا بالذات 
والروح القدس الذي يجمعنا 
إليك إلهي أرفع الصلاة 

إلهي أرفع صلاتي إليك 
من قلبٍ يضع ذاته لديك 
من نفسٍ تتوق إليك 
إلهي ها إني أركع وأرفع الصلاة 
امين


----------



## †..diana..† (8 يناير 2011)

*آميـــــــــــــــــــــن*

*صلاة متواضعة نابعة من القلب*
*ربنا يستجيب لصلاتكِ اختي كلدانية ويعطيكِ سؤل قلبكِ *

*اقبلي مروري المتواضع ومشاركتكِ الصلاة*​


----------



## النهيسى (8 يناير 2011)

> باسم الآب الذي أعطانا الحياة
> والابن الذي فدانا بالذات
> والروح القدس الذي يجمعنا
> إليك إلهي أرفع الصلاة
> ...




*آميـــــن

شكرا جدا جدا
رااااائـــع*​


----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2011)

†..diana..† قال:


> *آميـــــــــــــــــــــن*
> 
> 
> *صلاة متواضعة نابعة من القلب*
> ...





شكرااا  اسعدني مروورك diana
سلام الرب معك ​


----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *آميـــــن*
> 
> *شكرا جدا جدا*
> 
> *رااااائـــع*


 

 شكرااا لمرورك ​
بارك الله فيك 

​


----------



## فرايم حبيب (11 يناير 2011)

01-08-2011, 10:59 PM   #*1* *كلدانية* 
عضو نشيط

























 

تاريخ التسجيل: Nov 2010


المشاركات: 895 































*باسم الآب الذي أعطانا الحياة* 





باسم الآب الذي أعطانا الحياة 
والابن الذي فدانا بالذات 
والروح القدس الذي يجمعنا 
إليك إلهي أرفع الصلاة 
امين
​


​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2011)

فرايم حبيب قال:


> 01-08-2011, 10:59 pm #*1* *كلدانية*
> عضو نشيط
> 
> 
> ...




شكراااا لمرورك ​


----------



## kalimooo (15 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

